# teryx electrical help



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys i need a lil help. i gt a 2010 teryx and i was riding this past sat and the dash started acting funny. the speedo quit working the belt light comes on bt the it dosent cut the power to the motor and the fI light is flashing all the time. this all started bout 2pm saturday bt about 3 days before that i sunk the dash while creek riding and it stayed under water for about 10 min or so. im wandering if that could have shorted the dash out or is it other problems. the bike runs jus fine wit the dash acting like this. all help will be appreciated.


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like the water is messing with you but it would cut power completely to those lights and speedo if it was shorted unless it's flickering rather than flashing. Do the lights have a rhythm when flashing? If so I wouldn't think the water is the problem but your best bet is to start pulling connectors behind that dash and buy a buttload of dielectric grease and blow them all out with air compressor and give em a coating


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I would say the 10 mins in water got in any connector it could . Was the display under water too ? If so ..:bigeyes:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yea both the belt light and the FI light have a flashing rythm to them jus like they r suspose to. thats what im gna try and do is blow it all out and grease the connnectors. yea the dash was completely under the whole time water was all the way up to the bottom of the head rest on the roll cage.


----------

